# Help identifying place in picture!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Today got the Camping and Caravanning Magazine and was flicking through it. On page 7 is the Star Letter with a photograph of two people crosing a wee rickety bridge over a river. My son says he will come with us for the last time in the van this summer but only to the place in the picture which he says is 'cool'.

Never one to back away from a challenge I said ok then!!!!

So erm, now am asking you. Help please :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm usually up for photo quizzes but it's trickier than normal without the photo ....

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Aye well I don't physically have the photo!!!! 

It's got a hill a wee iron/metal bridge built on crumbly stone, a river (hence the bridge) couple of trees a wee **** in the background and it kinda looks like Engerland!

The fella in it is wearing jeans and a blue polo shirt, the woman is in white T and shorts. Does any of this help...................................





Snigger!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I'm usually up for photo quizzes but it's trickier than normal without the photo ....
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one Dave

It's probably "A bridge too far"

Sorry Carol


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> The fella in it is wearing jeans and a blue polo shirt, the woman is in white T and shorts.


Ah! that makes it easier I remember seeing them.
JP


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Keep out of England yer scottish Git. :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Ironbridge :idea:

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRREEfFXA0yoABVjeo9cciTMMmNaX1_nJnBsex7fx0YRj9z7WXo5w

Alan H


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Fatalhud said:


> Ironbridge :idea:
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRREEfFXA0yoABVjeo9cciTMMmNaX1_nJnBsex7fx0YRj9z7WXo5w
> 
> Alan H


Ah, you spoilt it! It was much much more fun following this thread when we couldn't see the picture. :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Ironbridge :idea:
> ...


I have not got my magazine yet, 
Ironbridge was my guess with a picture of it found off google images

Alan H


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

If it is Ironbridge Carol, you weren't too far away from there last year when on your way to Malvern!!!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Half a mile from me. :lol: 

tony


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The Iron Bridge is not 'wee' and definitely not 'rickety'! It's been there for well over 200 years


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Terribly sorry been watching the football. It isnae Ironbridge but!

Cos that is a 'big' metal bridge this one is a 'wee' metal bridge. You could sit on it and if you had long legs dangle em in the water, if you were so inclined. 

So to recap, it's a wee metal bridge built on old crumbly stone near a hill with trees and what looks like a **** in the background. 


Anyone else, the lot guessing before this post were rubbish............................ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> what looks like a **** in the background.


Whats the lesbian got to do with it :wink: :wink: :wink:

Alan H


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Steady Alan, you don't want to go there 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > what looks like a **** in the background.
> ...


WaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH!!!

Ok, ok, ok its a dry stone ****. Dunno what else you would call it!!

Is this just me????????????????

Wish had never bugger asked, mutter mutter mutter


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > what looks like a **** in the background.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That could be painful, a dry ****

:wink: :wink: :wink:

Les


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A dry stone ****. A female homosexual troll with a wry sense of humour?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You lot are asking for trouble if she spots this thread :wink: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I give up!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't give up Carol, ask the C & C to put you in touch with the writer of the star letter and they will be able to tell you the location. Simples.

Mike


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

javea said:


> Don't give up Carol, ask the C & C to put you in touch with the writer of the star letter and they will be able to tell you the location. Simples.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, actually sent them an email asking before I started this thread, then had flash of inspiration that the mohofacts massive could help me out. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a laugh I have had reading some of the responses on here really funny.

Am hoping someone else will have a magazine and know instantly where the place is. But even though I do say so meself my description is fabby :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Have I missed something? Or have you not posted a scan of the picture for the benefit of those of us not yet in receipt of our bliddy mag?
:roll:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> Have I missed something? Or have you not posted a scan of the picture for the benefit of those of us not yet in receipt of our bliddy mag?
> :roll:


I don't have a bliddy scanner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I took a picture of said picture on my mobile and sent it to DAB's but he said it was useless as it was so small, so could'nt post that either.
Sorry sorry sorry sorry bliddy bugger sorry!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:?: Have I missed the *picture* :?:  :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dry stone walls are a feature of Northern England and Cumbria (The Lake District) in particular.

The trouble is, there is a little rickety bridge every 200 yards over the hundreds of streams. 8O 

While typing this I have had a mental picture of a rickety old ****. :? 

I really need to get out more.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Haven't e gorra digital camera??? :idea:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

which edition of the mag was it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050212/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not Febuary so have you got March already then ??


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, I've had a look at the photo - that bridge is in the Peak District.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry rushing out for scan. Its page 7 march edition!! Canny find blooming camera at the mo!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm sat at home waiting for postman pat, hoping he brings my copy today :?
Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Postman Pats Been and it is Definitely Peak District and I think it is at Monsal Dale

Alan H


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for putting us out of our misery. :lol:


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

YES....It is Monsal Dale and if you are going, the pub(from where the first pic. is taken )used to let you overnight in the car park.
Its a few miles from Bakewell up from Ashford -in-the-water. Bootiful


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Yet another view.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hers a few Pictures we took last year in the snow

I think the car park now charges, not sure if you are allowed to stop, but there is plenty of choice for campsites

Alan H


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It might be the 'Fourth' bridge mentioned in the same article in the magazine!

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well done our mhf super sleuths,this forum is a mine of information. 

This is the picture from p.7 of the [email protected] magazine










And this is another picture of the bridge at Monsal Dale,I don't think there is any doubt the mhf detectives have solved the case and Carol can sleep easier tonight.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh thanks guys I love you!!!!!

Doesn't it look exactly like I described it. Sorry for the delay in replying, been a bit gutted due to them finding another stone this time in my kidney.

Thank you Fatalhud for the lovely pictures. Now I know where I am going on me hols.

Knew you guys would know!!!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The Manifold valley in the same area is also worth a visit :idea: 

Alan H


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Thread drift, Carol, but sorry to hear about the new stone. Not sure what to say other than that I hope the medics can do the biz for you.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
here's a link to another view of the Bridge 

If you have a small motorhome there is a narrow road north from the Monsal Head Hotel down a steep hill (weight limit?) then along the valley bottom towards Cressbrook Mill, now luxury apartments and the delightfully named Water-cum-Jolly Dale.

There is a small free carpark on the road near the bridge. It's one of our favourite day's out.

Steve

ps a sideways glance at the photo has an obvious link visitpeakdistrict.com


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> ps a sideways glance at the photo has an obvious link visitpeakdistrict.com


Not just Carol who has missed the side link. Probably only me & 300 others on here! :lol: 
Pretty obvious now though. :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> here's a link to another view of the Bridge
> 
> If you have a small motorhome there is a narrow road north from the Monsal Head Hotel down a steep hill (weight limit?) then along the valley bottom towards Cressbrook Mill, now luxury apartments and the delightfully named Water-cum-Jolly Dale.
> ...


Oooooh I see it now, cannot believe I missed it lol


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Snipped>


carolgavin said:


> Cos that is a 'big' metal bridge this one is a 'wee' metal bridge. You could sit on it and if you had long legs dangle em in the water, if you were so inclined.


Hmmm! I think you'd need very long legs indeed  and even then you'd need to be hanging by your neck to dip your toesies from the bridge. 8O 
Sorry to hear about your new squatter.
Lesley


----------

